# Took the triplets outside :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Took Snow White and the triplets outside on Thurs. They had a blast 




























Mama giving her baby girl some love 









She's quite the poser!



























Young Love! Sam seems totally smitten by Snow White's doe! He was sticking out his tongue and grunting at her and acting like he was macho LOL He's a week and a half old and she's 4 days old...young love indeed! 









Dude, go get your sister for me... LOL




































Meanwhile the other babies were having a little fun...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! I love the second to last photo. Well, I really love them all but that one just seems to capture "baby goat" for me!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

OH..... MY...... LORD! I am in love. What great shots of BEAUTIFUL kids.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

The red paint doeling is just the cutest thing ever! Feel free to drop her off at my place, LOL.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

aww they're getting so big already (hehe don't we say that about human babies) they totally had a blast out there.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, fantastic pictures of stunning kids!!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I have some serious baby goat envy. I love the little red one. I think you should keep her


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

That red doeling is stunning!! I was so bummed when our painted doe gave us a traditional doeling. I'm hoping our solid black doe will give us a red doeling since she's bred to a red buck.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!! They are stunning!!! Keep the photos coming!!! I am in love with the paint doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! Love your pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We were holding our breath waiting to see what Ithma was going to have. She's our only solid red doe, and she had 3 traditional bucks lol

So... I think it's safe to say the red doe & Madison's doe will be keepers! 

They got to come out again today and had a blast. Tomorrow it's supposed to warm up a little more and be pretty again, so I'm looking forward to it, get the human kids out too since it's the weekend!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG I laughed so hard at the second last pocture I think I cried a little bit!!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oohh they are soo stinkin cuuute! I think I like looking at your baby pics just as much as I like watching all my own babies.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!!! Oh and she is so stunning wow! I would retain her for sure! Enjoyed all of those pictures but she does seem to enjoy the camera.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonderful,thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

You've got some super cute goaties there! Love that little red girl.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness.Cutest things in the world!!! Such great pictures too!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG what adorable precious babies Candice !!!!!!
I love all the pictures by my favorite shots have got to be the two last ones.

Up , up and away , super baby goat !!!
Able to leap tall momma's , uh , able to LEAP tall mommas , awww
forget it , lololol.

Another favorite , Snow White loving her beautiful doe 
Oh , and all the rest , how could you have just one or two or even three favorites here ? They are all super gorgeous !!!!

Your one lucky duck Candice


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aww. So cute! Kid envy going on over here... Also jealous of the green. Nothing green here.


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems impossible to see real, alive green this time of year. We still have snow, and finally warmed up to 30 degree range with strong, cold winds, but enough to finally thaw out my water lines. But you take such incredible photos!!! What kind of camera and how do you get such great action shots? Tell me more. By the way, Snow White, we were sure pulling for you, but you did not let us down. Great job!


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Those are some pretty kids congrats


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Omg, adorable!! Great pics and I love their little sweaters!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Thanks guys I appreciate it  I'm going to post a few more pics in my next post that I took yesterday 



pixie said:


> Seems impossible to see real, alive green this time of year. We still have snow, and finally warmed up to 30 degree range with strong, cold winds, but enough to finally thaw out my water lines. But you take such incredible photos!!! What kind of camera and how do you get such great action shots? Tell me more. By the way, Snow White, we were sure pulling for you, but you did not let us down. Great job!


I don't know how we still have green stuff, but guess what I saw yesterday? The daffodils are starting to come up! like really really coming up! I was so excited when I saw them coming up! Also noticed some buds on some bushes too! Yes it's very early for that! But they also came up like that last year. We have had a colder winter than last year, but still it's been mild. We have only had one measurable snow, around 3" a few days after Christmas.

I have 2 cameras, Canon 40D and 7D. I was using my 7D and 70-200mm f2.8 lens for those pics. The biggest thing was a higher shutter speed for those fast lil critters, haha. I could have gone with an even faster shutter speed, but I have just been a lazy photographer lately lol
Typically I use my 40D and a 24-105mm lens. I LOVE my 40D, but the shutter button has been getting harder and harder to use these days <I've taken over 200,000 pics with it!>.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I meant to share these yesterday, just didn't get a chance. The weather was beautiful even though it was windy.

Junior using my daughter as a trapoline lol









Junior decided to lay down on my son, and fell asleep, then slid off his face onto the ground lol









Sleeping spoiled baby lol


















What is it about my son and making the goats so sleepy? lol









Snow White's buckling









Her doeling









Kung Fu Goat baby lol



























Snow White is a mess lol









My youngest daughter reading to the 'children' haha









'Remember kids, books are for reading....not eating' 









Sam and Dolly









Dolly looks like she's up to something lol









I brought Ithma and her 1 day old triplets out to enjoy the sun for about a half hour. 









The 3 Amigos! LOL That's what we're naming them after.
I named this guy in the front, Lucky, but IMO he seriously makes me think of Chevy Chase, so we'll have to rename him for Chevy's character, Dusty.









Lucky <Steve Martin> and Dusty <Chevy Chase>









Little Neddie, haha <Martin Short's character>









Dusty looks like his daddy!









Meanwhile they moved their nap into a chair in the front yard, while some of the goats grazed...so much for him goat sitting lol









It was beautiful today but I had to get things done in the house, so I didnt' get to go out and play with the babies. 
It'll turn bitterly cold after today, I'm dreading it! Can't wait until we have more nice days to spend outside with the goats, it was so much fun just hanging out and enjoying the time with them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my Goodness! There is way to much cuteness! I love all of them! The paint doe is just stunning though! LOVE her!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I always love your photos! Thank you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isn't she just gorgeous ! She really is just stunning ! I would LOVE to have her too


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goatness...I want them all!!! 

Candice, your photos are always so amazing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice that red paint doe is a keeper for sure. She is looking awesome.


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

Your shots are amazing! They truly capture the "essence" of goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww, to cute! Can't wait till my ND has her one kid. Hopefully another was hiding on the ultra-sound, but she's not looking like it! We'll just have an extra spoiled kid


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger & everyone! 
Roger it's great to see you back on here, you've been missed!

These triplets will be 7 weeks old on Sunday! Time flies! We banded the 2 boys on Monday, planning to wean around 9 weeks.

Pandora is officially 50% ABGA even if she turns out to look kiko like mom  The kids are going to show her and we're planning on keeping her. She's a big girl, and so very sweet and spunky!

Rudy <black sweater> is my 6yo daughter's market wether, he's really really nice! Helps he is also an absolute sweetie.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Took Snow White and the triplets outside on Thurs. They had a blast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY are SO cute!!! I think Boer Kids are some of the cutest ones out there!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They're so stinkin' cute! Great photos as always.


----------

